# PS CS+Stempelgröße mit shortcut verändern



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
in den älteren PS Versionen konnte man die Stempelgr´ße über , und . vergrößern oder verkleinern, das funktioniert in PS CS nur manchmal. ich verstehe aber nicht so ganz warum das mal geht und mal nicht. Kann mir dazu vielleicht jemand eine Antwort liefern?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße


----------



## da_Dj (27. Mai 2004)

Eigentlich dürfte es entweder gehen oder nicht, aber beides? Evtl. hast du den Shortcut erwischt, der das Tastatur Layout auf Englisch umstellt, aber auch da sollten " . " & " , " noch funktionieren. Aber wenn du schon CS hast, dann kannst du auch dort im Shortcut Manager selber deine Shortcuts einstellen, hatte das Problem, dass der Pinsel über die beiden Shortcuts nicht mehr vergrössern liess und das geht nu auch so wie es soll =]


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
danke für die wirklich schnelle Antwort!
Also ich hab das gerade nochmal ausprobiert mit shift+; und plötzlich hats funktioniert, ich glaub meine Tastaur hatt ne kleine Macke, ist schon etwas älter  !

Viele Grüße


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. Mai 2004)

Hallo nochmal,
früher konnte man mit strg+. die Ebene darüber makieren, ich finde dies jedoch nicht im Shortcut Manager. Kannst du mir da vielleicht nochmals helfen, vielleicht suche ich unter dem  falschen Reiter oder keine Ahnung?


----------

